# you stayed here for too short time to learn



## sufler

Merhaba.
How would you translate the following:
_It seems you stayed here for too short time to learn enough about Poland and its citizens. Come back quickly for a longer period!

_My try:
_Polonya'yı ve vatandaşlarını yeterince öğrenebilecek kadar burada çok kısa bir süredir kalmışsın. Daha uzun zamana geri gel çabuk!
_
In particular, I am not sure about the part in red: "for too ... to learn"; but I might have made other mistakes as well.


----------



## NErsoz

In fact, There is a mistake about translating correctly. "_Daha uzun zamana geri gel çabuk!_" is grammaticly correct, but meaningless, not used in speech.
Also, "_-ebilmek_" means "_can_" in English. For example, _Yapabilirim_ = _I can do
_
For this sentence, It can be translated as "öğrenebilmek", but this is more correct, I think:
_
Polonya'yı ve vatandaşlarını yeterince öğrenmek için burada çok kısa süre kalmışsın(ız). Daha uzun süre(kalmak) için hemen(çabuk) geri dönün(üz)!_


----------



## sufler

Yeah, probably you're right. I decided to use the "-ebil- ... kadar" construction, because I keep in mind the pattern for the sentences that state "to be too ... to do sth".
For example: _Yataktan kalkamayacak kadar yorgundum. (I was *too* tired *to* get out of bed)_. But I really don't know why I decided to use non-negative "ebil" in the sentence above...

And what if I said: _Polonya'yı ve vatandaşlarını yeterince öğrenemeyecek kadar burada çok kısa süre kalmışsın._ ? Does this make sense?


----------



## FlyingBird

NErsoz said:


> In fact, There is a mistake about translating correctly. "_Daha uzun zamana geri gel çabuk!_" is grammaticly correct, but meaningless, not used in speech.
> Also, "_-ebilmek_" means "_can_" in English. For example, _Yapabilirim_ = _I can do
> _
> For this sentence, It can be translated as "öğrenebilmek", but this is more correct, I think:
> _
> Polonya'yı ve vatandaşlarını yeterince öğrenmek için burada çok kısa süre kalmışsın(ız). Daha uzun süre(kalmak) için hemen(çabuk) geri dönün(üz)!_


i only don't understand why did you put 'süre' and not 'süre*dir*'? What is difference between them?

 i tought dir suffixes are used in such sentences.


----------



## NErsoz

That sounds correct. 

Similar example:

Ahmet is too young to drive a car.

Ahmet araba _süremeyecek kadar_ genç. 
Ahmet araba _sürmek için_ çok genç.


----------



## NErsoz

FlyingBird said:


> i only don't understand why did you put 'süre' and not 'süre*dir*'? What is difference between them?
> 
> i tought dir suffixes are used in such sentences.



In this sentence, if used "süre" instead of "süredir", It can sound better. But, there isn't much difference. Just little.

For example:

They have been here for a long time. 
_Uzun süre buradaydılar/buradalardı.
Uzun süredir buradaydılar/buradalardı._ (That sounds better)

They have worked here for a long time.
_Uzun süredir burada çalıştılar.
Uzun süre burada çalıştılar._ (That sounds better.)

Actually, not important.


----------



## Reverence

_Anlaşılan, burada Polonya ve Polonya halkını tanımanıza yetecek kadar uzun süre kalmamışsınız. Daha uzun süre kalmak üzere en kısa zamanda tekrar gelin!
_
What did I do there?

First, instead of "..._you stayed here for too short time to..._", I opted for "_...you didn't stay long enough to..._", otherwise it would sound like the national broadcaster's Saturday night Western movie dubs. Second, I switched "_...for a longer period..._" with "_...in order to stay longer..._" since I didn't want the whole thing to sound like a lottery ad. Lastly, I traded "_...come quickly..._" with "_...come again as soon as possible..._" because when you translate it into Turkish word for word, it sounds like...well, I don't think I'll even go there.

Long story short; you'll often have to let go of glossary definitions in order to say what you actually mean. Some structures just won't work as desired in the target language.


----------

